# The Official 82nd Academy Awards Prediction Thread



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 1, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen: On March 7th, 8pm (5pm Pacific Time), we will be having the 82nd Academy Awards hosted by Alec Baldwin and Steve Martin. 
And the nominees are: 

*Actor in a Leading Role*
Jeff Bridges in ?Crazy Heart?
George Clooney in ?Up in the Air?
Colin Firth in ?A Single Man?
Morgan Freeman in ?Invictus?
Jeremy Renner in ?The Hurt Locker?

Easy. Jeff Bridges.

*Actor in a Supporting Role*
Matt Damon in ?Invictus?
Woody Harrelson in ?The Messenger?
Christopher Plummer in ?The Last Station?
Stanley Tucci in ?The Lovely Bones?
Christoph Waltz in ?Inglourious Basterds?

Christoph Waltz. Being able to speak several languages is a plus. Next!

*Actress in a Leading Role*
Sandra Bullock in ?The Blind Side?
Helen Mirren in ?The Last Station?
Carey Mulligan in ?An Education?
Gabourey Sidibe in ?Precious: Based on the Novel ?Push? by Sapphire?
Meryl Streep in ?Julie & Julia?

As much as I find Meryl's Julie fascinating, she's won before. Sandra Bullock.

*Actress in a Supporting Role*
Pen?lope Cruz in ?Nine?
Vera Farmiga in ?Up in the Air?
Maggie Gyllenhaal in ?Crazy Heart?
Anna Kendrick in ?Up in the Air?
Mo?Nique in ?Precious: Based on the Novel ?Push? by Sapphire?

Mo?Nique, now that you?ve won your Oscar, please spare us another Soul Plane, or Phat Girlz or Welcome Home, Roscoe Jenkins and do some serious work.

*Animated Feature Film*
 ?Coraline? Henry Selick
 ?Fantastic Mr. Fox? Wes Anderson
 ?The Princess and the Frog? John Musker and Ron Clements
 ?The Secret of Kells? Tomm Moore
 ?Up? Pete Docter

Up. Moral of the Story: Pixar will always beat its 2D counterparts and Wes Anderson, regardless of how we beg for something different.
*Art Direction*
 ?Avatar? Art Direction: Rick Carter and Robert Stromberg; Set Decoration: Kim Sinclair
 ?The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus? Art Direction: Dave Warren and Anastasia Masaro; Set Decoration: Caroline Smith
?Nine? Art Direction: John Myhre; Set Decoration: Gordon Sim
?Sherlock Holmes? Art Direction: Sarah Greenwood; Set Decoration: Katie Spencer
?The Young Victoria? Art Direction: Patrice Vermette; Set Decoration: Maggie Gray

Oh, Gee. This one?s soooo hard. I wonder which movie will get Best Art Direction-Of course it?s Avatar!

*Cinematography*
?Avatar? Mauro Fiore
?Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince? Bruno Delbonnel
?The Hurt Locker? Barry Ackroyd
?Inglourious Basterds? Robert Richardson
?The White Ribbon? Christian Berger

Huh. Nice to see HP here. Sadly, I?m guessing this will once again go to the picture with the budget, Avatar.
*Costume Design*
?Bright Star? Janet Patterson
?Coco before Chanel? Catherine Leterrier
?The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus? Monique Prudhomme
?Nine? Colleen Atwood
?The Young Victoria? Sandy Powell

Huh. Oh, umm? Coco before Chanel? 
*Documentary (Feature)*
    * ?Burma VJ? Anders ?stergaard and Lise Lense-M?ller
    * ?The Cove? Louie Psihoyos and Fisher Stevens
    * ?Food, Inc.? Robert Kenner and Elise Pearlstein
    * ?The Most Dangerous Man in America: Daniel Ellsberg and the Pentagon Papers? Judith Ehrlich and Rick Goldsmith
    * ?Which Way Home? Rebecca Cammisa
Great? Umm? Food, Inc?

*Documentary (Short Subject)*
    * ?China?s Unnatural Disaster: The Tears of Sichuan Province? Jon Alpert and Matthew O?Neill
    * ?The Last Campaign of Governor Booth Gardner? Daniel Junge and Henry Ansbacher
    * ?The Last Truck: Closing of a GM Plant? Steven Bognar and Julia Reichert
    * ?Music by Prudence? Roger Ross Williams and Elinor Burkett
    * ?Rabbit ? la Berlin? Bartek Konopka and Anna Wydra

Great, this is what I get for going to the bathroom for the ?unimportant? catagories. I?m guessing The Last Truck.

*Film Editing*
    * ?Avatar? Stephen Rivkin, John Refoua and James Cameron
    * ?District 9? Julian Clarke
    * ?The Hurt Locker? Bob Murawski and Chris Innis
    * ?Inglourious Basterds? Sally Menke
    * ?Precious: Based on the Novel ?Push? by Sapphire? Joe Klotz

Very close race between Avatar and the Hurt Locker. I?m going to go out on a limb and say Avatar, because it?s a more conventional and safe film.

*Foreign Language Film*
    * ?Ajami? Israel
    * ?The Milk of Sorrow (La Teta Asustada)? Peru
    * ?A Prophet (Un Proph?te)? France
    * ?The Secret in Their Eyes (El Secreto de Sus Ojos)? Argentina
    * ?The White Ribbon (Das Weisse Band)? Germany

Even I know this one! Das Weisse Band, of course.

*Makeup*
    * ?Il Divo? Aldo Signoretti and Vittorio Sodano
    * ?Star Trek? Barney Burman, Mindy Hall and Joel Harlow
    * ?The Young Victoria? Jon Henry Gordon and Jenny Shircore

Okay, haters. Bitch all you want, but I want Star Trek to win this. When you can make a girl green and make it convincing, you got my vote.

*Music (Original Score)*
    * ?Avatar? James Horner
    * ?Fantastic Mr. Fox? Alexandre Desplat
    * ?The Hurt Locker? Marco Beltrami and Buck Sanders
    * ?Sherlock Holmes? Hans Zimmer
    * ?Up? Michael Giacchino

Wow! A Pixar film in the same category as the live action films. Needless to say, my money?s on Giacchino.

*Music (Original Song)*
    * ?Almost There? from ?The Princess and the Frog? Music and Lyric by Randy Newman
    * ?Down in New Orleans? from ?The Princess and the Frog? Music and Lyric by Randy Newman
    * ?Loin de Paname? from ?Paris 36? Music by Reinhardt Wagner Lyric by Frank Thomas
    * ?Take It All? from ?Nine? Music and Lyric by Maury Yeston
    * ?The Weary Kind (Theme from Crazy Heart)? from ?Crazy Heart? Music and Lyric by Ryan Bingham and T Bone Burnett

Damn you, Academy! Why would you nominate 2 songs from a Disney film I like when they don?t have a chance of winning? *Sigh*

The Award will go to the Weary King. 

*Producers*
    * ?Inglourious Basterds? Lawrence Bender, Producer
    * ?Precious: Based on the Novel ?Push? by Sapphire? Lee Daniels, Sarah Siegel-Magness and Gary Magness, Producers
    * ?A Serious Man? Joel Coen and Ethan Coen, Producers
    * ?Up? Jonas Rivera, Producer
    * ?Up in the Air? Daniel Dubiecki, Ivan Reitman and Jason Reitman, Producers

Seeing as there are only 3 films worth mentioning, the default goes to Inglourious Basterds.

*Short Film (Animated)*
    * ?French Roast? Fabrice O. Joubert
    * ?Granny O?Grimm?s Sleeping Beauty? Nicky Phelan and Darragh O?Connell
    * ?The Lady and the Reaper (La Dama y la Muerte)? Javier Recio Gracia
    * ?Logorama? Nicolas Schmerkin
    * ?A Matter of Loaf and Death? Nick Park

French Roast? 

*Short Film (Live Action)*
    * ?The Door? Juanita Wilson and James Flynn
    * ?Instead of Abracadabra? Patrik Eklund and Mathias Fjellstr?m
    * ?Kavi? Gregg Helvey
    * ?Miracle Fish? Luke Doolan and Drew Bailey
    * ?The New Tenants? Joachim Back and Tivi Magnusson

Uhh? The Door.

*Sound Editing*
    * ?Avatar? Christopher Boyes and Gwendolyn Yates Whittle
    * ?The Hurt Locker? Paul N.J. Ottosson
    * ?Inglourious Basterds? Wylie Stateman
    * ?Star Trek? Mark Stoeckinger and Alan Rankin
    * ?Up? Michael Silvers and Tom Myers

I?m going to bunch this with my Best Original Score award and give it to Up. 

*Sound Mixing*
    * ?Avatar? Christopher Boyes, Gary Summers, Andy Nelson and Tony Johnson
    * ?The Hurt Locker? Paul N.J. Ottosson and Ray Beckett
    * ?Inglourious Basterds? Michael Minkler, Tony Lamberti and Mark Ulano
    * ?Star Trek? Anna Behlmer, Andy Nelson and Peter J. Devlin
    * ?Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen? Greg P. Russell, Gary Summers and Geoffrey Patterson

Guys, what is Transformers 2 doing here? Hey, don?t get me wrong, I liked the movie, but even I think this is an injustice. This is exactly how Bruckheimer manages to sneak in Pirates of the Caribbean here. Don?t let this happen again!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 1, 2010)

*Visual Effects*

    * “Avatar” Joe Letteri, Stephen Rosenbaum, Richard Baneham and Andrew R. Jones
    * “District 9” Dan Kaufman, Peter Muyzers, Robert Habros and Matt Aitken
    * “Star Trek” Roger Guyett, Russell Earl, Paul Kavanagh and Burt Dalton

Dammit, if you don’t know the answer to this question, I’m not going to tell you. Next!

*Writing (Adapted Screenplay)*

    * “District 9” Written by Neill Blomkamp and Terri Tatchell
    * “An Education” Screenplay by Nick Hornby
    * “In the Loop” Screenplay by Jesse Armstrong, Simon Blackwell, Armando Iannucci, Tony Roche
    * “Precious: Based on the Novel ‘Push’ by Sapphire” Screenplay by Geoffrey Fletcher
    * “Up in the Air” Screenplay by Jason Reitman and Sheldon Turner

Dammit! I want District 9 to win so bad that it hurts! But we all know it’s going to Up in the Air. (Which I also liked.)

*Writing (Original Screenplay)*

    * “The Hurt Locker” Written by Mark Boal
    * “Inglourious Basterds” Written by Quentin Tarantino
    * “The Messenger” Written by Alessandro Camon & Oren Moverman
    * “A Serious Man” Written by Joel Coen & Ethan Coen
    * “Up” Screenplay by Bob Peterson, Pete Docter, Story by Pete Docter, Bob Peterson, Tom McCarthy

The Hurt Locker after winning the WGA award and the PGA awards.

*Directing*

    * “Avatar” James Cameron
    * “The Hurt Locker” Kathryn Bigelow
    * “Inglourious Basterds” Quentin Tarantino
    * “Precious: Based on the Novel ‘Push’ by Sapphire” Lee Daniels
    * “Up in the Air” Jason Reitman

Okay, after the Director’s Guild Awards, I’m going to give it to Kathryn Bigelow. 

*Best Picture*

    * “Avatar” James Cameron and Jon Landau, Producers
    * “The Blind Side” Gil Netter, Andrew A. Kosove and Broderick Johnson, Producers
    * “District 9” Peter Jackson and Carolynne Cunningham, Producers
    * “An Education” Finola Dwyer and Amanda Posey, Producers
    * “The Hurt Locker” Kathryn Bigelow, Mark Boal, Nicolas Chartier and Greg Shapiro

And we move onto the issue that will stir up controversy. Let it be known that I have seen Avatar, and I have seen the Hurt Locker. And after tallying up the results from the Director’s Guild Awards, the Writer’s Guild Awards and the Producer’s Guild Awards, I will give my nomination to The Hurt Locker. Make of that as you will.

Well, you have my predictions. Feel free to bitch, moan and complain….

Now.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 2, 2010)

Up In The Air should win for Best Picture.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2010)

An Education was the best film out of those, but this being the Oscars it'll either go to Up in the Air or The Hurt Locker. Avatar better not fucking get it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 2, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Up In The Air should win for Best Picture.



The problem with that is that the Oscars usually go by the winners of the WGA, the PGA, the SAGs and so on. Tallying up those, Best Picture will either go to:

Avatar
The Hurt Locker
Inglourious Basterds


----------



## martryn (Mar 2, 2010)

I really wish Avatar will flop at the Oscars.  I don't think it will though.  I'm rooting for Hurt Locker in every category it's in for surprising the fuck out of me when I saw it in theaters.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2010)

Hurt Locker was okay, not motion picture of the year material in my opinion. I'd rather have Avatar win it over the for mentioned film, but even then I didn't think Avatar was that great. 

I think the best picture I saw this year was "Up in the Air".


----------



## Chee (Mar 2, 2010)

Up in the Air or An Education for best picture. I think the former will win.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 2, 2010)

The Hurt Locker for best picture. Just so James Camron's ex wife can rub it in his face.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2010)

> The Hurt Locker for best picture. Just so James Camron's ex wife can rub it in his face.



Not really, he said the only person who he was willing to lose it to was her and noone else. The fact thats he thinks the other directors winning would be an insult to him pisses me off, he made a sub par blockbuster and thinks he has the gall to diss Directors who actually made movies of some substance. I hope he wins nothing.


----------



## Koi (Mar 2, 2010)

I predict Avatar getting undeserved awards.


----------



## Chee (Mar 2, 2010)

I think it should win technical only. :|


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2010)

I wish Robert Downey Jr had been nominated for Sherlock Holmes.  

I'd like to see Up In The Air win Best Picture.  Carey Mulligan should win Best Actress.  Anna Kendrick should win Best Supporting Actress.  Jeff Bridges for Lead Actor.  And Christoph Waltz for Best Supporting Actor.

(Unfortunately, I don't think I will be right on many of these.)


----------



## Koi (Mar 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> I think it should win technical only. :|



Yeah, that I wouldn't have a problem with, at all.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 3, 2010)

I really hope this pushes Mo'Nique in the right direction from doing more crap. I think she's ready to be taken as a serious actress at this point.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2010)

> I think it should win technical only. :|



But can you imagine his face if he doesn't get it?


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2010)

I want to see his face when Avatar doesn't win best picture.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 4, 2010)

Chee said:


> I want to see his face when Avatar doesn't win best picture.



I think he already mentioned at the Golden Globes that Kathryn deserves to win. So, if he loses to her, I think he would be just fine with that.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 4, 2010)

Avatar better not win best picture.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 4, 2010)

Hurt Locker for Best Picture, and I honestly want that. It's the only one besides Avatar of those that I've seen.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2010)

Since the day is tomorrow I thought may aswell post

I only really care abou picture because I don't normally look to roles

I would like Inglorious Basterds to win Best Picture


I don't understand all the hate for Avatar getting nominated, Fellowship of the Ring and Two Towers were nominated for Best Picture and Return of the King won the award

and to be completely honest I was more entertained with Avatar than I was with any of those 3 films and I even see both LoTR and Avatar being nominated for the same reasons.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 7, 2010)

Those who want to make a headstart, be sure to tune in 8:30 PM/5:30 PST, on ABC.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 7, 2010)

If Avatar gonna win anything apart from it's fucking cgi oscar and choke on it to death I'm gonna be pissed. It doesn't even deserves nomination.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Mar 7, 2010)

Any way of having a stream? Don't have a TV where I am at the moment.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 7, 2010)

Avatar has a pretty good chance of winning.  There's no doubt most of the people on this forum don't like it winning anything but be realistic.  Awards are never based on quality but whoever influences the most voters.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

> Awards are never based on quality but whoever influences the most voters.



Academy Awards are suppoused to be. If Avatar wins then this show will become more a joke than it already has become in recent years.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

Hurt Locker will probably win Best Picture.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 7, 2010)

Hopefully something other than Hurt Locker and Avatar sneaks in and wins best film


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Academy Awards are suppoused to be. If Avatar wins then this show will become more a joke than it already has become in recent years.



This.

If avatar/james cameron wins best picture/best director it will be the last time I ever watch or care about the oscars.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 7, 2010)

Avatar was a good movie, so I hope it wins. Stop jumping on the hate bandwagon, lol.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

Christoph Waltz wins for Best Supporting Actor.  I can now enjoy the rest of the evening since the only award I cared about has been decided.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2010)

^I called that.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 7, 2010)

That opening number from Neil Patrick Harris was great!


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 7, 2010)

That was a shoe-in lol.


----------



## fuuki (Mar 7, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> ^I called that.



Who didn't call that?

Ms. Diaz is super nervous or something...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

How on earth is Miley Cyrus an actress?



> That opening number from Neil Patrick Harris was great!



Shit I missed it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

Poor Coraline.  It was such an excellent film too...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

UP pretty much won it on its first 10 minutes alone, kind of unfair to Coraline which was consistent throughout.

Trasformers: South Africa was a really good movie.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 7, 2010)

Neil Patrick Harris made the Oscars 100x cooler


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

George Clooney is making me laugh a lot tonight.  He so doesn't want to be at the show.  He should 'pull a Johnny Depp' and just stop attending.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

Im lolling at the screenplay nominations. I didn't realise they were this specific.

Meh Inglorious should have won.

Molly Ringwald is creepy.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> UP pretty much won it on its first 10 minutes alone, kind of unfair to Coraline which was consistent throughout.


This is how I feel as well. Up had a terrific introduction.  It probably won the award after those 15 minutes.

Coraline gained steam as it moved along and I thought it was consistently better.  Like I said though, this doesn't really bother me.  I expected this.  Both films were good.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 7, 2010)

OMG ben stiller


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

Ben Stiller is doing a pretty good job.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

Lol Ben Stiller and his tail.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

Star Trek won an Oscar.  Thank god!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 7, 2010)

OH. MY. GOD.

Did Ben Stiller come out in full Na'vi makeup?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2010)

Chee explosion in 

3
2
1


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

I forgot how bad his acting was. Cat food? Still don't get it.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I forgot how bad his acting was. Cat food? Still don't get it.



The sad fact is that you're being serious.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

Rachel McAdams looking hot.

I wish Up in the Air had won Best Adapted Screenplay.  I guess they will be getting shut out tonight.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 7, 2010)

Precious stays winning.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

I can't believe Keanu Reeves is at the Oscars.


----------



## fuuki (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes Charlize, I know where your boobs are.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

Kristen Stewart looking hot.  I think a lot of actresses have looked rough tonight.  Kristen Stewart and Rachel McAdams are the best I have seen so far.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

Since when is Twilight horror?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 7, 2010)

Since when is Twilight considered Horror?

EDIT: Wow, double reaction.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 7, 2010)

Come on Avatar, Bring it home


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 7, 2010)

I think Precious has a good chance of winning Best Picture.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

> I think Precious has a good chance of winning Best Picture.



I hope it does, the whole wanking between Avatar and Hurt Locker as a sure wins has been pissing me off.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 7, 2010)

THL is winning everything


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 7, 2010)

I just have a feeling about it because Hurt Locker and Avatar have been picking up mostly technical Oscars like sound and make-up tonight right while other stuff has been picking up best supporting actors/actresses and screenplays.


----------



## fuuki (Mar 7, 2010)

Why/how did they nominate 10 movies this year for best pic?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 7, 2010)

fuuki said:


> Why/how did they nominate 10 movies this year for best pic?



By nominating 10 movies this year.


----------



## fuuki (Mar 7, 2010)

^ Hm, makes sense


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

Demi Moore looks good for her age. Damn.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

Does Hollywood really need to make a spectacle of this every year? Its just morbid.

And why has this turned in to an MTV awards show all of a sudden?


----------



## fuuki (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh Oscars, if I had anything better to do with my life right now...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't understand...
Why is somebody doing the Robot to Up?


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 7, 2010)

Michael Giacchino get your musical behind up there sir. You deserve it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

I didn't watch it last year but this years ceremony has been quite boring till now.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2010)

The Cove won!!!!!

Go watch it if you haven't yet.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 7, 2010)

Holy cow.

The White Ribbon lost Best Foreign Film.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

Im shocked Prophet lost.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 7, 2010)

What is The Secret In Their Eyes?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2010)

They all deserved it.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2010)

Crazy Heart? Never heard of it. :S

I thought George Clooney would win.


----------



## KBL (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah! El secreto de sus ojos won...


----------



## TDM (Mar 7, 2010)

The Dude abides.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

Helen Mirren is smoking.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

Carey Mulligan turned in the Best Female Performance of the year.  I don't care what the results say.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Helen Mirren is smoking.



Grandma fetish are not welcome here.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

And Sandra wins The Lifetime Achievement Award.  An embarrassing decision by the Academy.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

Carey Mulligan's time will come. Everyone knows this is more of an achievement award for Sandra Bullock since she won't get the chance ever again. But seriously Blind Side was a really weak movie.


----------



## fuuki (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, was not expecting Sandra. Helen Mirren is the hottest one in that cat.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

How about they make this show less about race and gender and more about whats its suppoused to be and thats who did the best.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> How about they make this show less about race and gender and more about whats its suppoused to be and thats who did the best.



Eh, the academy awards have always been gender or race biased one way or another.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 7, 2010)

*It's Official: The Hurt Locker won Best Picture.*


----------



## fuuki (Mar 7, 2010)

So is anyone going to go watch the Hurt Locker?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

THats what I mean, every year its the same.


----------



## West Egg (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn, almost half of my predictions were off 

I should probably watch this Hurt Locker thing


----------



## MakeEmum (Mar 8, 2010)

wow, they took no time announcing Best Picture


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 8, 2010)

West Egg said:


> Damn, almost half of my predictions were off
> 
> I should probably watch this Hurt Locker thing



It's not half bad.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

A Single Man and Lovely Bones are two films I now would like to see based on the show.  Clips were shown from both of them and I was impressed with what I saw.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2010)

Hurt Locker is overrated but so were Crash and Slumdog so there you go. 

Oscars, we celebrate above average movies.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2010)

Hay Katherine Bigelow: I SEE your Oscar.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

I love how someone voted 'no' after Avatar had already lost.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, IB and D9 didn't win a thing.

I'm really surprised THL won it all, I seen it and it was good but what do I know about movies


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

MakeEmum said:


> wow, they took no time announcing Best Picture



They announced the nominees throughout the show.

Oh, and Carey Mulligan should've won best actress.


----------



## Fei (Mar 8, 2010)

The Sandra Bullock thing is an absolute disgrace how does she even merit a life time achievement award?  The Jeff Bridges win is also a lifetime achievement award though his performance was better and did arguably merit it.  Am I the only one thats happy that Avatar didn't win?  The movie has a really trite and predictable plotline, its a really run of the mill science fiction story.  Let the movie win best visual effects but that shouldn't overflow into best picture where narrative structure of the film should take precedence.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuck yeah, Hurt Locker.

Though A Serious Man or Up would've been perfect substitutes.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 8, 2010)

West Egg said:


> Damn, almost half of my predictions were off
> 
> I should probably watch this Hurt Locker thing



It's good. You should watch it.




Rukia said:


> A Single Man and Lovely Bones are two films I now would like to see based on the show.  Clips were shown from both of them and I was impressed with what I saw.



I thought you had already seen The Lovely Bones?




Vonocourt said:


> Fuck yeah, Hurt Locker.
> 
> Though A Serious Man or Up would've been perfect substitutes.



Up for the Best Picture? I don't think so.

I don't see why people love Up so much. It's just a slightly above average animation.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2010)

Up was my darkhorse. :3  I wanted Hurt Locker or Precious mostly, but Up would have been fab.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

The only section I hated was Best Actress. She wasn't that great in the clips they showed. Lack of emotion.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 8, 2010)

Avatar for cinematography though?

I thought Harry Potter should've gotten than one.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 8, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Wow, IB and D9 didn't win a thing.



Christoph Waltz won Best Supporting Actor for Landa


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Avatar for cinematography though?
> 
> I thought Harry Potter should've gotten than one.



Oh yea, that one too.

I liked the cinematography in HP.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

Bullock winning was a joke.  Biggest bullshit since Julia Roberts won for Brockovich.

Up for Best Picture?  No.  It was lucky to win best animated picture over the far more innovative Coraline.

Clooney and Cameron deserve awards for acting like pompous asses all night.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Up for Best Picture?  No.  It was lucky to win best animated picture over the far more innovative Coraline.



Coraline didn't do it for me, I don't know, been a while since I saw it, just not very memorable.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm happy with the results besides Best Actress, and I'm a little disappointed Inglourious Basterds didn't get Original Screenwriting.  Still very, very glad Avatar lost to THL on the big 2.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 8, 2010)

Pissed off about Best Actress. The Blind Side is a piece of shit white guilt movie that demeans us as a culture. Happy with everything else though.

I can't believe I watched the whole thing. Kevin Pollak's Oscar party telecast was the only thing that made it bearable.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 8, 2010)

Hurt Locker. I'm so happy.


----------



## FireEel (Mar 8, 2010)

I am extremely sad and disappointed. Was expecting Avatar to nab best picture and Cameron to nab best director.

Screw the Oscars.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2010)

Clooney looked pissed off the entire time, wtf was up his ass.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2010)

FireEel said:


> I am extremely sad and disappointed. Was expecting Avatar to nab best picture and Cameron to nab best director.
> 
> Screw the Oscars.



You're kidding right?

Overall not surprised by the choices. Glad Avatar didn't get the big 2, but its cool that it pretty much swept the technical categories.

Happy UP got best original score, and best animated feature. But while I don't think its merely above average, I do think its a little overrated (the first half hour and the last 10 minutes are the best parts of the movie).

Glad Waltz nabbed best supporting actor.
Kinda confuzzled by sandra bullock winning for blind side, but whatever.
Need to see Crazy Heart though.


----------



## fuuki (Mar 8, 2010)

Hah, Sandra Bullock won & accepted the Razzie award for Worst Actress this week as well.

vid:


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh great,I wake up to find out Waltz won and Avatar didn't.
Bullock won an Oscar and a Razzie in the same year.
I thought IB would win Original Screenwriting.


----------



## ez (Mar 8, 2010)

oh, hurt locker won. *dances


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 8, 2010)

I am amazed Avatar didn't take the big 2.

Not surprised about Up though. I was very happy for Mo’Nique, too. She played that role. And I really have to see Inglourious Basterds.

And I loved how when Miley Cyrus fucked up on stage she included the other girl with her ("Sorry, it's our first time and we're nervous"). Get off the stage.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 8, 2010)

Hurt Locker is a crock of shit. Def not movie of the year...

I don't get how Hurt Locker beat Avatar in best directing either. This is coming from a guy who didn't think Avatar was that great either X_X but directing should have went to Avatar man....


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 8, 2010)

At least Waltz won.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL at people crying over Oscars.

I voted yes on Avatar after it didn't win (Which was expected, of course) just because I found it strangely hilarious.



Rukia said:


> Up for Best Picture?  No.  It was lucky to win best animated picture over the far more innovative Coraline.



Coraline was innovative? News. Explain how it was innovative.

Both were good films, although I would have preferred Coraline to win for the obvious reason that Pixar always wins best animated picture. Fantastic Mr. Fox was also a good option.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

It was the first 3D stop motion animated film, I think.



> Clooney and Cameron deserve awards for acting like pompous asses all night.



Did you see Cameron shake his head (and it wasn't a happy one) when Katheryn gave an acceptance speech? What an ass.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Mar 8, 2010)

I glad "Star Trek" won a award but I think it was rob for both Best Sound Mixing & Best Sound Editing.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 8, 2010)

Yay, avatar got nothing but technical garbage


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

I just voted no.

For some reason I feel I'm right. So I bet my pants.










lol...


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 8, 2010)

James Cameron does not give a shit.

Avatar = $ 2,564,689,342


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

You know, when asked what about the ppl doing sequels to his movies, Cameron said: "Why not let my friends get some money".

That was so cruel, yet so funny.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2010)

I HONESTLY believe that if Cameron had won for Best Director, than we could officially consider George Lucas overdue for an Oscar.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 8, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> James Cameron does not give a shit.
> 
> Avatar = $ 2,564,689,342


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 8, 2010)

Koi said:


> I HONESTLY believe that if Cameron had won for Best Director, than we could officially consider George Lucas overdue for an Oscar.



Not after Attack of the Clones and Kingdom of the Crystal Skull, we can't.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2010)

Kingdom of the Crap's blame must be shared with Steven Spielberg.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 8, 2010)

I liked the awards (havent see The blind side) and Im specially happy that El secreto de sus ojos won best foreign picture. It was the best picture along Inglourious basterds and Up in the whole show.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 8, 2010)

*+


=
*





Conclusion, JC is epic​


----------



## Alice (Mar 8, 2010)

lol war theme's instant win over juri I guess.

I'm most disappointed about Bullock getting best actress now. Honestly I don't find her role and Blind Side overall that brilliant.


----------



## Maris (Mar 8, 2010)

James cameron looks like a rich old  lesbian 

Anyways, worst oscars ever for me.
Didn't think too much of the hurt locker either and then it started cleaning the table.
Now, I love Sandra Bullock, but Carey Mulligan should've won. The Blind side is sort of crappy.


----------



## Sen (Mar 8, 2010)

Actually watched these for once 

Enjoyed the presentations, although was a bit weird how Twilight was included with the horror movies thing (since it's a romance movie for the most part, or at least if it's like the books).

Congrats to The Hurt Locker though   Thought it would've been Avatar but was great that a women won it for the first time.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2010)

Oscars sucked Cock.

They can go and take a flying fuck.


----------



## Cel (Mar 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> The only section I hated was Best Actress. She wasn't that great in the clips they showed. Lack of emotion.



Because you totally can judge a movie by a minute clip


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 8, 2010)

I enjoyed Steven Martin and Alec Baldwin hosting also liked there parody of paranormal activity 



Sen said:


> Actually watched these for once
> 
> *Enjoyed the presentations, although was a bit weird how Twilight was included with the horror movies thing (since it's a romance movie for the most part, or at least if it's like the books).*
> 
> Congrats to The Hurt Locker though   Thought it would've been Avatar but was great that a women won it for the first time.



Same here when they got to the modern movie part of the horror segment they were starting to show less and less scary movies 

It also disappointed me that District 9 didn't win anything, there's always future sequels though


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Yea, I loved the slapping part. 

And the part where they were in the blanket thing.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Koi said:


>





Oh Ben Stiller.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2010)

But wait!  There's more!







Rofl @ Clooney's night-long bitch face.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

That was a weird face he gave.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

I enjoyed it when Alec Baldwin stared down Clooney.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2010)

Apparently GCloon was drunk all night.


edit- LOL LOL WAIT


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't blame George, look what the Oscars are now compared to a few years ago, mediocrity everywhere.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Koi said:


> Apparently GCloon was drunk all night.
> 
> 
> edit- LOL LOL WAIT



LOLOLOLOL SHUD UP JAMES. YOU'RE LOADED WITH ENOUGH CASH AND OSCARS ALREADY.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I don't blame George, look what the Oscars are now compared to a few years ago, mediocrity everywhere.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

So his girlfriend speaks no English at all?


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2010)

Apparently not?  I think she's Italian.

Really though, do you think he really wants to actually _speak _to vagina-owning things?


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

That is true.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, if this left anyone else confused:
[YOUTUBE]dAZUKDnZfbw[/YOUTUBE]
apparently there's a story to it-





> *The story behind the Oscar's "Kanye Moment"*
> 
> 
> We talk to the two filmmakers whose personal fight became one of the ceremony's weirdest moments
> ...


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

That lady seems like a bitch.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2010)

DER HUMPINK

And also yes.  She's like the white Kanye now, I guess.  Either way I'm glad they won.  Or that _he_ and that singer won, rather.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

YES. DER HUMPINK. <3

lol, I didn't even understand a word she said when I was watching the Oscars last night.


----------



## Maris (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh snap. this was right after Mo'nique finished her acceptance speech 



The Paranormal Activity bit was lulzy. And Ben Stiller. Steve Martin's zinger after Bigellow won was


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

Someone gave some really emotional speech and I love how Steve Martin said he wrote that speech as soon as he was back on stage with the microphone.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Someone gave some really emotional speech and I love how Steve Martin said he wrote that speech as soon as he was back on stage with the microphone.





Steve Martin looked very sexy yesterday. My girl hormones must be raging right now or something.


----------



## Maris (Mar 8, 2010)

No, he's really sexy. How old is he anyways?


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Go, go, go, Kathryn. Beat James up with your two naked gold men.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2010)

SO OLD.  But so hot.  Also he plays the banjo.   Looooved him in those glasses, though.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Older men can be sexy. Proof in my set.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 8, 2010)

I didn't think that Avatar would win best picture. It was a great movie but not one I expected to actually win.

I still wish The Dark Knight had been nominated last year. I mean, I wouldn't expect it to win but it deserved the recognition of being nominated.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Nolan's Inception is probably going to get a best picture nom for 2011 Oscars...if its good that is.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I didn't think that Avatar would win best picture. It was a great movie but not one I expected to actually win.
> 
> I still wish The Dark Knight had been nominated last year. I mean, I wouldn't expect it to win but it deserved the recognition of being nominated.



If TDK had been nominated last year, I bet you that Avatar would not have been nominated this year.

It wouldn't surprise me if the primary reason behind Avatar getting nominated was to appease the "mainstream movie audience" that got all pissy when TDK didn't get nominated last year.



Chee said:


> Nolan's Inception is probably going to get a best picture nom for 2011 Oscars...*if its good that is.*



If?


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sure it will be great. WB bought it immediately so no other studio had the chance to read it and threw 200 million at it.

I am the biggest Nolan fan on here, I'm just trying to tone it down a bit and be reasonable.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought the show was pretty boring. The humor was lame, the two exceptions being Steve Martin's "I wrote that speech" and the ballet/breakdancing routine(and George Clooney's "enough already" expression at the end of it). Alec Baldwin seemed like he had a tranq and could've fallen over sleeping at any moment, and Ben Stiller just seemed pissed off about that retarded avatar sketch.

Shit was long as hell too.


Chee said:


> Older men can be sexy. Proof in my set.


Michelle Pfeiffer wasn't looking too bad.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Michelle Pfeiffer is a man?


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 8, 2010)

HAR HAR HAR.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

But yea, she looked good.


----------



## Maris (Mar 8, 2010)

What about Demi Moore? It's some Benjamin Button's  shit, methinks


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2010)

Helen Mirren> the rest of the botox robots.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Yea, she looked extremely pretty for her age.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I thought the show was pretty boring. The humor was lame, the two exceptions being Steve Martin's "I wrote that speech" and *the ballet/breakdancing routine*(and George Clooney's "enough already" expression at the end of it). Alec Baldwin seemed like he had a tranq and could've fallen over sleeping at any moment, and Ben Stiller just seemed pissed off about that retarded avatar sketch.
> 
> Shit was long as hell too.
> 
> Michelle Pfeiffer wasn't looking too bad.



WAIT. 


That was supposed to be funny?!


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought it was annoying. Looked like a bunch of monkeys.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought Sandra Bullock looked awful.  Way too much makeup caked on.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 8, 2010)

Koi said:


> WAIT.
> 
> 
> That was supposed to be funny?!



If not.

Nah, I messed up when typing. I meant to say that it was one of the only funny parts.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2010)

I was actually sort of.. I don't even know.  That whole thing was just not working for me.  They should have used actual ballet dancers, not krunk-poppers off the streets in the hood or whatever.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

I liked the ballet part of it, but the hippity-hoppity-yo-yo-yo stuff was distracting.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## ez (Mar 8, 2010)

did inglorious basterds win anything aside from best supporting actor?

who took best male lead?


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

^^ Jeff Bridges

I lost the soundtrack when I accidentally deleted most of my files. 

Someone be nice and send it to me. :33


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes should have won some sort of music or sound award.  

Jeff Bridges won Lead Actor, Scum.  He deserved his lifetime achievement award unlike Sandra.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Up had a good soundtrack though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

FUCK UP!  CORALINE DESERVED BEST ANIMATED FILM!  

BTW, How to Train Your Dragon looks like a strong candidate for next year.


----------



## ez (Mar 8, 2010)

well, i've always liked bridges, especially in fisher king, so i'm glad he finally got the nod...i saw bullock's speech and lol'd btw.

as far as soundtracks go, i can't really think of anything as memorable as say the fountain's from '09's movies. most of them were on par.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

Chee is such a fool.  She didn't even realize Jeff Bridges was in Iron Man till like a week ago.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

^^ A week ago? 
That was like 2 months ago, silly. 

I'm seeing How To Train Your Dragon when I go get the B.A. Baracus comic. I'm not excited for it at all, but nothing else is out.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> FUCK UP!  CORALINE DESERVED BEST ANIMATED FILM!
> 
> BTW, How to Train Your Dragon looks like a strong candidate for next year.



HOtTyD looks like hot garbage.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

I wasn't excited either, but that last trailer won me over.  How to Train Your Dragon will be good.  -shrug-

Dreamworks will probably win again.  It never ends.

Has anyone seen that Fox animated film that was nominated?  The one with George Clooney.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Eh', looks alright. Looks predictable.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> ^^ A week ago?
> That was like 2 months ago, silly.


Really?


Really?!




REALLY?!!!


Rukia said:


> Has anyone seen that Fox animated film that was nominated?  The one with George Clooney.



Nah, didn't play near me...i think...I don't know, I kept forgetting to look into it. When it hits blu-ray.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Yea, he was all bald and stuff. I didn't recognize him. 

Fantastic Mr. Fox? No, but I heard good things about it. I just didn't wanna spend $7 on it. Plus, I hated the trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

You heard good things about it, Chee?

WELL NO SHIT!  IT WAS NOMINATED FOR A FUCKING ACADEMY AWARD!

Silly Chee.  

Damn Coraline looks good on Blu Ray.  Watching it again right now.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Yea, and so was Secret of Kells and that movie sucked.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I wasn't excited either, but that last trailer won me over.  How to Train Your Dragon will be good.  -shrug-
> 
> Dreamworks will probably win again.  It never ends.
> 
> Has anyone seen that Fox animated film that was nominated?  The one with George Clooney.



The stop motion takes a little while to get used to but it's pretty good maybe as good as Coraline.

Not as cute though.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2010)

Polly Guo



Also Fantastic Mr. Fox looked too hipster-y for me. :\  Which is weird because I like a lot of Anderson's stuff.  Maybe just the fact that Mr. Fox dressed exactly like Wes?


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Koi said:


> Polly Guo
> 
> 
> 
> Also Fantastic Mr. Fox looked too hipster-y for me. :\  Which is weird because I like a lot of Anderson's stuff.  Maybe just the fact that Mr. Fox dressed exactly like Wes?



I could see this becoming a troll meme or something.


----------



## Koi (Mar 9, 2010)

If you hump it then you better put a bow on it~


Trololololololololooooo


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 9, 2010)

Am i the only who thought Katherine Bigelow looked gorgeous?

What a cougar


----------



## Koi (Mar 9, 2010)

You are indeed not!  Her, Meryl Streep (always a fierce bitch <3), Sigourney Weaver and Helen Mirren I thought were some of the best-dressed there.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

Another reason why George Clooney is awesome.

Clooney goes in ready to lose to Jeff Bridges, and shows the flask he's packin in his tux pocket


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2010)

As I said the whole ceremony was kinda ridiculous, the best actor/actress awards were lifetime achievement ones, and the constant reminder of the Avatar v Hurt Locker competition pointed towards one fo the two sweeping the awards. Not to metnion they were dull as fuck as well.


----------



## ez (Mar 9, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Another reason why George Clooney is awesome.
> 
> Clooney goes in ready to lose to Jeff Bridges, and shows the flask he's packin in his tux pocket



haha. i'd rather watch moments like these rather than the actual ceremonies.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

Koi said:


> If you hump it then you better put a bow on it~
> 
> 
> Trololololololololooooo



Sharlto Copley already has like 15 bows on him. Trololololllooloolol. :ho


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 9, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Am i the only who thought Katherine Bigelow looked gorgeous?
> 
> What a cougar



She's a fucking amazon woman.


----------

